# failed to initialize OpenGL



## rotimi1 (Nov 10, 2013)

i tried launching Element Plugin in Adobe After Effects but it is displaying an error message. (Element Failed to initialize OpenGL. Please ensure your GPU Drivers are up to date, and that your GPU is compatible.) My graphics driver is Intel (R) HD Graphics. i have tried to update, tried different things but still having the same problem. pls, what can i do to solve this problem. thank you for your help


----------



## rotimi1 (Nov 10, 2013)

My system is HP EliteBook 8440p. Windows 7 OS.


----------

